# Final Fantasy Mafia [INNOCENTS WIN]



## Not Meowth (Oct 14, 2010)

All roles sent. Let's get this crap started.

Bear in mind unless I'm in an especially creative mood most flavour text for deaths will be "he dead lol talk about stuff now". Whatever flavour text there is may or may not be indicative of the method of death, so if I ever do any feel free to ask if you're curious/think it will help.

Anyway, *48 hours for night actions* I guess. If that's way too long I can always shorten it on the seconf night \o/


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

As dawn breaks, the Heroes of Light awaken, and filled with a sense of dread, step out to see what damage their enemies have wrought during the previous night.

It doesn't take long to find a charred, battered and disfigured corpse, lying at the bottom of the largest of a cluster of craters blasted in the ground. On closer inspection, two stab wounds can be identified through the back, seemingly having been inflicted after whatever killed the person to begin with. The remains are still in good enough condition to identify them as sreservoir's.

A small party of the survivors gathers to search for any other fatalities. After a few minutes they return, carrying the body of Espeon. They check the body over for clues as to how he was killed, but far unlike sreservoir's, the body is untouched, with a look of surprise frozen on its face. 

Still, one of their number is missing; after a lot of fruitless searching, no additional corpses are discovered. Suddenly, one notices a toad standing nonchalantly in the general area; the amphibian appears to be trying to get their attention...


*sreservoir is dead. It was a Hero of Light.
Espeon is dead. He was a Hero of Light.
Superbird is a Toad. He may not communicate with any other player or use any night actions he may have until the end of the second night.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Two dead right off the bat...and a toad. I'm sorry, the toad part made me laugh a little. Sorry Superbird.

So...is there a chance of healer clash in this game?


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*



moon-panther said:


> So...is there a chance of healer clash in this game?


No, because there's only one since I cut out the Chemist :V


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Well, that's two experienced players lost right off the bat...

And there's only one healing role, so healer clashes would be impossible.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Inexperienced ninja and experienced Mafia...this is just great. And a bad toad-caster. No leads, and experienced players killed. What will we do...


----------



## Saith (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Posting to avoid lynching.  : )


----------



## Adriane (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*



Saith said:


> Posting to avoid lynching.  : )


...what. How does merely posting mean you're devoid of suspicion? If anything, it makes you _look_ suspicious. Therefore I'm voting *Saith* until they can convince me otherwise.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

MMf. MMMMMMf.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Since Saith has an extremely small chance of being an activated alien (killing roles are Ninja, mafia, and Blue Mage with roulette), *Saith* it is then.


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

We know that our ninja/mafia goes for experienced players, so it doesn't seem like Saith would be an activated alien. Blue Mage might not use Roulette because the chance of him dying gets higher and higher each night.

*Saith.*


----------



## Skylark (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

I vote for *Saith* because what he posted makes no sense right now since we're not even discussing lynching inactive people


----------



## Saith (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Bloody hell, I was being passive-agressive about being lynched for not posting in the Glee one.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

When you post, you're actually supposed to contribute to the discussion, not just say "hi I'm here" and expect to be safe from lynching? If you're not mafia you need to convince us you're not, else it's curtains for you.


----------



## Skylark (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

@Mike - Were the deaths merely flavor text? 

@Everyone else - If not, what does this part mean? 

On closer inspection, two stab wounds can be identified through the back, seemingly having been inflicted after whatever killed the person to begin with.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*



Skylark said:


> @Mike - Were the deaths merely flavor text?
> 
> @Everyone else - If not, what does this part mean?
> 
> On closer inspection, two stab wounds can be identified through the back, seemingly having been inflicted after whatever killed the person to begin with.


Presumably they were mafia and Ninja kills because healer clash is impossible and if the Blue Mage has a mote of intelligence, they chose a spell other than Roulette. (Doom has a delayed death and cannot possibly have killed last night.)


----------



## Saith (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Eh, I got nothing.
Although, when I turn out to be innocent, you're gonna seem a little over eager. That's not gonna change your mind, though, obviously, but hey.

Also, when I am lynched, it won't matter too much. My roll isn't too important 'cause I'm just the Necromancer, so I don't think I can even do anything beneficial, so yeah.  : )


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*



Skylark said:


> @Mike - Were the deaths merely flavor text?


No, these descriptions were in fact clues.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*



Saith said:


> Eh, I got nothing.
> Although, when I turn out to be innocent, you're gonna seem a little over eager. That's not gonna change your mind, though, obviously, but hey.
> 
> Also, when I am lynched, it won't matter too much. My roll isn't too important 'cause I'm just the Necromancer, so I don't think I can even do anything beneficial, so yeah.  : )


*eye-twitch* Maybe you're just new to this, but you *do not* reveal your role on the first day of mafia. Try reading other games, for one. Then again, and more likely to me, you might be a bad mafia trying to take cover.

Anyways, clues...good. First, though: does anyone here play Final Fantasy? I'm guessing that first death was mafia and second was Ninja, but...Any thoughts?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

Ribbit. Ribbit ribbit.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia*

A little exasperated banter is traded between the Heroes of Light, as a few of the survivors reflect on the hopelessness of the situation and how little information they have to go on. Soon, though, one of them puts a foot wrong and incites the suspicion of one of his fellows. Others join in the accusations, and Saith says little to argue against them.

A sword is snatched from the hands of one of the heroes, and as the other accusers hold him down Vixie rams the blade through Saith's chest. He staggers backward, bleeding torrentially from the jagged gash across his front, and coughs up a lungful of blood before collapsing to the ground, dead. A rapt silence descends over the group, broken only by Superbird's croaking, as they all realise they may have made a terrible mistake.

*Saith was killed. He was a Hero of Light.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

Day breaks again, and the heroes awaken filled with dread, expecting to find another pile of bodies like the night before. However, everyone in pesent and accounted for, even the toad, which soon transforms back into Superbird. 

*Nobody died last night.
Superbird is back to normal. He can contribute in today's discussion and use any night actions he may have.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

*splutter* That was fuuuuuuuuuun. Not really.

...What happened there? I guess we got lucky.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

Well, this means one of two things: Somebody was healed, or the Berserker is now active. Keep your eyes peeled for the latter.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

Actually, it could mean that the Time and Blue Mages cast a spell before the kills were sent in...in that case, though, we know what spell the Blue Mage chose. Don't be suspicious of everyone you see. Of course, now everyone accuses me.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

Yay! No one died...though, that could also mean a bad thing too...hrml.

Uh...I got nothing right now, sorry. I'll have more maybe later.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

I WISH I HAD VALUABLE INPUT!

...No leads=annoying.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 24, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY TWO]*

Despite the heroes deliberating for longer than usual, no leads are found or accusations thrown around today. As the sun sets, none of the heroes are any closer to defeating their foes.

*Nobody was lynched. 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT THREE]*

The heroes' dread grows as the third day begins; surely with no deaths at all on the night before there must be a mountain of bodies this morning. But again, neither hide nor hair of a killing can be found! They gather to discuss, because damnit, if the villains aren't going to bother killing they're going to show the bitches how it's done.

*Nobody died last night.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Adriane (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

Would be nice if we knew who our White Mage was! At any rate, since we actually need some discussion this time, and I'm vaguely suspect of her, I'm going to accuse *moon-panther*.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

Well that was a quick accusation.

No leads FTL!


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

Vaguely suspicious of Superbird for constantly commenting on lack of leads, but not voting for him.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*



Vixie said:


> Would be nice if we knew who our White Mage was! At any rate, since we actually need some discussion this time, and I'm vaguely suspect of her, I'm going to accuse *moon-panther*.


And why are you suspecting me? Not that I'm offended, just curious is all.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*



moon-panther said:


> And why are you suspecting me? Not that I'm offended, just curious is all.


Judging by your style of posting when you are or aren't mafia in previous games and mostly to see how you would react to my accusation. That said, I'm not changing my vote unless you can prove to me you _aren't_ mafia.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

You want me to prove I'm not Mafia. Hmmm...never been good at that to tell the truth, not sure how one does that and actually be believed. I play enough games, but I still haven't quite gotten that skill...as you can see, once I'm accused, I don't really live after that.


----------



## Whirlpool (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

...since it appears that this conversation isn't going anywhere, _we need leads._ Either the mafia is extremely forgetful/unactive, or they're trying to confuse us. Because of no frogs or kills the past nights, let's assume that Ninja and Black Mage are dead. With Saith's roleclaim as Necromancer, that totals up the three deaths we've had so far. Not much, but it's all we have.


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 30, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY THREE]*

Another day bereft of leads draws to an end, but acting on a hunch, Vixie decides she doesn't like the look of moon-panther, challenging her to prove her innocence. Like Saith before her, moon-panther barely utters a syllable in her defense, and ignoring her fellows' inaction, Vixie decides that moon-panther must die. She liberates another weapon from the crowd, this time an axe, and lunges at her target with the weapon raised over her head. Panicked, moon-panther abandons all pretense and attempts to defend herself with magic, but before she gets halfway through the incantation Vixie dashes witrhin reach and slices moon-panther's head in two. The body crumples and collapses to the ground, and Vixie returns the blood-drenched weapon to the person she snatched it from, satisfied that she's finally hit her mark.

*moon-panther was killed. She was a Villain.

 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT FOUR]*

The heroes awaken, optimistically expecting a few more killingss to have gone on during the night after Vixie's murderous rabble rousing the previous evening. However, for the third morning in a row no fresh corpse can be found. The group joins together for discussion with a grumble of anger; clearly someone needs to start using their night actions better!

*Nobody died last night. Again. Come on guys D<

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Hmm. Either we have an incredibly inactive mafia (as may be hinted by Mike's "come on guys"), or a really lucky healer.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Or *Blaziking*'s mafia.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Really? Really now?  Vixie, your constant accusation of people is making me rather suspicious that you're either mafia or alien. Yesterday, right off the bat you nominated moon-panther with little pretext, and now you nominate me. I may not have posted until now, but I've been viewing game rather frequently, so if you're accusing me based on inactivity then you're kinda wrong.

But Vixie, do tell, what made you accuse me? And moon-panther? Was it just a "vague suspicion" again?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

I actually agree with Blaziking here. Vixie, you have been a bit too apprehensive for my taste.

*Lynch Vixie*


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Vixie said:


> Or *Blaziking*'s mafia.


Either I missed something or this is really random. I doubt she's an alien though. If she were, her "hunch" on the previous day phase would've been veeeery lucky. There's the chance that she's mafia, but I doubt the mafia would want to kill off one of their own unless they were about to be discovered, which, if I remember correctly, has not happened.

On a side note, *@ Mike*, if the alien is targeted for a kill but is healed by the white mage, is the alien activatd?


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

It's called the Mafia trying to make their job easier by lynching innocents. I suspect Vixie is doing this.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Blaziking said:


> Really? Really now?  Vixie, your constant accusation of people is making me rather suspicious that you're either mafia or alien. Yesterday, right off the bat you nominated moon-panther with little pretext, and now you nominate me. I may not have posted until now, but I've been viewing game rather frequently, so if you're accusing me based on inactivity then you're kinda wrong.
> 
> But Vixie, do tell, what made you accuse me? And moon-panther? Was it just a "vague suspicion" again?


_But she was right._ Why would she reveal one of the mafia if she was one? She would know, wouldn't she? Anyways, as for viewing the game, active doesn't mean not-mafia. Just look at the other mafia games. As for alien, well, accusing random people is a too well-known technique to be successful.

*Blaziking* until you can defend yourself and not just draw attention away to Vixie.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Ninja'd by Skylark. Well, only a little.


----------



## Flora (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Leafstorm said:


> _But she was right._ Why would she reveal one of the mafia if she was one? She would know, wouldn't she? Anyways, as for viewing the game, active doesn't mean not-mafia. Just look at the other mafia games. As for alien, well, accusing random people is a too well-known technique to be successful.


Yes, she got one, but also recall that she chose Saith right off the bat, too, and he was innocent.

Chances are, she's either a lucky innocent, or a Mafia member who sacrificed one of her own to keep herself alive. There's almost no chance of her being inspector.

Either way, this does sound incredibly suspicious; the day had barely started and she already threw out names. Not voting for her just yet, but I'm certainly not voting for Blaziking on what is probably just a lucky innocent's hunch.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Skylark said:


> On a side note, *@ Mike*, if the alien is targeted for a kill but is healed by the white mage, is the alien activatd?


...I actually hadn't considered that yet D: I'd be inclined to say not.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

On a completely different note, [O] hasn't even viewed this thread yet...strange.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Flora said:


> Yes, she got one, but also recall that she chose Saith right off the bat, too, and he was innocent.
> 
> Chances are, she's either a lucky innocent, or a Mafia member who sacrificed one of her own to keep herself alive. There's almost no chance of her being inspector.
> 
> Either way, this does sound incredibly suspicious; the day had barely started and she already threw out names. Not voting for her just yet, but I'm certainly not voting for Blaziking on what is probably just a lucky innocent's hunch.


I'd be willing to bet if Vixie were an innocent, she wouldn't be that stupid...


----------



## Superbird (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Leafstorm said:


> On a completely different note, [O] hasn't even viewed this thread yet...strange.


I haven't seen [O] since the Forum crash...


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

[O]
Last Activity: 10-22-2010 08:33 AM


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

And this thread's been up since the 14th.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Blaziking said:


> Really? Really now?  Vixie, your constant accusation of people is making me rather suspicious that you're either mafia or alien. Yesterday, right off the bat you nominated moon-panther with little pretext, and now you nominate me. I may not have posted until now, but I've been viewing game rather frequently, so if you're accusing me based on inactivity then you're kinda wrong.
> 
> But Vixie, do tell, what made you accuse me? And moon-panther? Was it just a "vague suspicion" again?


No, it's because you are mafia. In fact, you are Garland.



Superbird said:


> I actually agree with Blaziking here. Vixie, you have been a bit too apprehensive for my taste.
> 
> *Lynch Vixie*


Thanks for helping us identify who the last mafia is B)



Skylark said:


> I'd be willing to bet if Vixie were an innocent, she wouldn't be that stupid...


There is a reason I am the most-feared player in #mafia.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Mike: one question: can the innocents win if Exdeath is still alive?


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Leafstorm said:


> Mike: one question: can the innocents win if Exdeath is still alive?


Yes, if there's just Exdeath left with a load of heroes then Exdeath still loses with the Villains. After all he can't really win without dragging himself into the Void and dying. :p


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Vixie said:


> No, it's because you are mafia. In fact, you are Garland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*eyetwitch*

There's a role that allows one to check the alignment of a player, but how did you find out that Blaziking is Garland? Also, how are you sure Superbird is mafia? I'll admit that the "I agree; let's lynch Vixie" post _was_ immediately posted after Blaziking's post, but even innocents can do that. I mean, lynching someone who's lynch-happy often happens in mafia... or so I've seen... Not trying to protect Blaziking or Superbird here. Just want a bit of clarification


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Skylark said:


> There's a role that allows one to check the alignment of a player


Actually the Inspector in this game gets told the target's role as well as alignment. Because that's how I roll.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Actually the Inspector in this game gets told the target's role as well as alignment. Because that's how I roll.


Oh. I see. *facepalm*

ETA: Vixie, mind telling us the other people you've inspected since you've role-claimed already


----------



## Adriane (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Actually, I didn't roleclaim, but hey, I'll bite. res was Black Mage, hence why nobody has been turned into a Toad since D1. I suspected Saith merely as a case of incompetent mafia. 

I don't know 100% that Superbird is mafia, obviously, but he posted immediately after I accused Blaziking and voted to lynch me. If he were interested in the innocents' cause, he most certainly would not have!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Wow. Well played, Vixie. Well played. However you chose the wrong person to mess with.

Now its easy to see that you are mafia. How is this easy? It's because I happen to be the inspector of this game. Vixie here played a risky move by claiming herself to be the inspector when she is, in fact, mafia. I imagine that she must have thought that she and moon-panther killed the inspector during an earlier night, but she was oh so very wrong.

Now you may think that I'm pulling this completely from nowhere but you would be wrong. I avoided posting for the first few days to avoid any possible suspicion that I might draw to myself, that way I would be able to stay alive until I finally received a sufficient lead.

The third day, as a matter of fact, I discovered that moon-panther was the role of Kefka, but Vixie accused her in the first post so I felt no need to post unless I found it necessary to point out that moon-panther was mafia. Last night, however, I inspected Vixie and discovered that she, as a matter of fact, has the role of Kuja.

But why, you ask, did she kill off moon-panther? Most likely to establish the illusion that Vixie was able to be trusted. I can't be expected to know her true motivation, but I expect that that is the most logical explanation.

Today I was going to slowly ease myself into the conversation and eventually point out that she was mafia, but she seemed to just bring the suspicion upon herself by immediately accusing me after one simple post.

Next, and most likely last in my defense, is the people I investigated. Night one I investigated Saith and discovered that he was the Black Mage. Night two I...well forgot to send in my night action. I'm really quite forgetful like that, I've done that once or twice before. My third night I investigated moon-panther and discovered her mafia role, and last night i investigated Vixie, who I discovered was Kuja.

Kill me if you don't want help in finding out who is Garland, but Vixie is not to be trusted at all.

EDIT: She even said she's a feared member on #mafia, and it seems that claiming to be inspector is a move that an experienced person would do.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

If I were Kuja and moon-panther were Kefka, why wouldn't she reacted more... well, surprised? One could argue it was a gambit to avoid detection but it would be a stupid one at that.

Plus revealing one's self as inspector paints a large target on your back, which is why I avoid doing so until absolutely necessary. 

To prove I am inspector, Leafstorm is Time Mage.


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Blaziking said:


> Wow. Well played, Vixie. Well played. However you chose the wrong person to mess with.
> 
> Now its easy to see that you are mafia. How is this easy? It's because I happen to be the inspector of this game. Vixie here played a risky move by claiming herself to be the inspector when she is, in fact, mafia. I imagine that she must have thought that she and moon-panther killed the inspector during an earlier night, but she was oh so very wrong.
> 
> ...


Why would you not post to avoid suspicion? Inactivity easily calls for lynches, especially with the no kills and therefore no leads. "Really quite forgetful like that?" That could be plain old forgetfulness...or trying to cover up for not enough information.

Just look at this post from the perspective that he's an innocent and then from the perspective that he's mafia. 

I haven't used any spells, by the way.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

So... in summary...

A) Vixie claims to be inspector
~ Blaziking is mafia
~ Leafstorm is time mage
~ Res is black mage
*This leaves us with 2 unknown mafia (One of them being the suicide guy)

B) Blaziking claims to be inspector
~Vixie is mafia
~No inspection on second phase
~Saith is black mage
*This leaves us with 2 unknown mafia. BUT Leafstorm fully agrees with Vixie, so if Vixie really is mafia, Leafstorm presummably is mafia. If Leafstorm is mafia, that'll leave the suicide guy since Leafstorm couldn't possibly know that Vixie is mafia if he were the suicide guy.

In other words: Lynch either Vixie or Blaziking. If Vixie is mafia, lynch leafstorm. 

Anyone else want to role claim? I can't help but think this might be the crucial phase...


----------



## Adriane (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Skylark said:


> Anyone else want to role claim? I can't help but think this might be the crucial phase...


...are you forgetting the whole "I exposed a mafiosi, we lynched her, she was mafia" bit? There is no reason you should doubt I am inspector!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Vixie said:


> ...are you forgetting the whole "I exposed a mafiosi, we lynched her, she was mafia" bit? There is no reason you should doubt I am inspector!


She's trying to use this betrayal she concocted to her benefit. If you listen to her, you'll be playing right into her scheme. *Lynch* *Vixie* if you want to to something productive for the day.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Herp I was meant to finish this phase today
Well the votes are tied now so* 24 more hours for discussion*


----------



## Adriane (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Erm... last person who died is supposed to cast tiebreaker vote.

EDIT: IN RETROSPECT, let's be glad because I forgot moon-panther was the last to die and she certainly would have voted to lynch me.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*



Vixie said:


> Erm... last person who died is supposed to cast tiebreaker vote.


Only if everyone's voted and there's still no majority.



			
				Mafia Rules thread said:
			
		

> If the day phase deadline comes along and there is a tie, *the game master may either extend the deadline (if some players have yet to vote)* or PM the last player to die to make a tiebreaker vote.


----------



## Flora (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Oh, I haven't voted yet.

*Lynch Vixie*


----------



## Adriane (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Uh... Flora, why are you voting for me? I'm Scholar.

(proof)


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Just look at it this way: if you lynch Blaziking and he's an innocent, you've found the last two mafia. If you lynch Vixie and she's an innocent, you find one.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Also, if you lynch me, you not only lose an innocent *today* but also one in the morning so that's minus two innocents while two mafia are still at large. And with Exdeath still around especially, the chances of innocent victory will be very slim.

And since I didn't think convincing people would be this hard (and it shouldn't be, christ) I'll pick apart Blaziking's post:



Blaziking said:


> Wow. Well played, Vixie. Well played. However you chose the wrong person to mess with.
> 
> Now its easy to see that you are mafia. How is this easy? It's because I  happen to be the inspector of this game.
> 
> ...


----------



## .... (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Listen, just for a minute.

I can prove that Vixie's scholar. She forwarded me her night actions and everything.

Here:



> moon-panther's alignment is VILLAINS.
> Their role is KEFKA.





> Blaziking's alignment is VILLAINS.
> Their role is GARLAND.


*Blaziking.*

And if you lynch me, well you just lowered your chance of winning.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Guys when I give you an extension you're not meant to end up with a tied vote again

Uh there are still people who've not voted so *an extra 24 hours again* I guess? Or until everyone's voted or something


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Since [O] probably isn't going to vote, what do you think, Skylark? Now it's your decision.


----------



## Flora (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

...oooooooooh. Yeah, somehow I didn't see this got updated. average flora-fail, you know.

In light of this evidence (i.e. it's 11:33 pm over here and I can't make a good post), I *withdraw my nomination of Vixie *and instead wish to *lynch Blaziking.*


----------



## Skylark (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

Just got back from my retreat.
 Vixie's picking the post apart was pretty convincing
*Blaziking*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FOUR]*

After an extremely long discussion, things finally start to get interesting. Vixie and Blaziking both accuse one another, and a heated argument takes place in which Vixie finally reveals herself as the Scholar. Blaziking informs her that, in fact, he is the Scholar, and reels off his own rather incredulous findings. But Vixie is having none of it. Adjusting her glasses, she fips through her tome to the page where her research on Blaziking is scribbled down and triumphantly shows it to her allies. Upon reading it, everyone is immediately certain that Blaziking is a villain.

Blaziking watches his exposure in fury, his hand inconspicuously rested on the hilt of his sword throughout the discussion. As the heroes all turn to him he scowls, whipping the blade from its sheath and rushing towards them, but one against seven is hardly a fair fight. Quick as a flash the others pull their own weapons out and hack Blaziking to pieces before he can lay a single blow.

*Blaziking was killed. He was a Villain.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 8, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT FIVE]*

The next day breaks almost instantly after the last one ended. The remaining heroes stare up in confusion at the very definitely blue sky; did they all fall asleep and wake up again without noticing or something? In any case, none of them recall doing any form of night action last night, almost as if it had never happened...

*Nobody died last night.

48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [DAY FIVE]*

...whoops forgot about this

If nobody's got anything to say, and unless you all somehow missed the "is daytime nao" notification, I suppose we might as well skip straight to night 6 :p *125 48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT SIX]*

(I know it's night and all, but the notification I just got said it was day. What?)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 14, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT SIX]*



Leafstorm said:


> (I know it's night and all, but the notification I just got said it was day. What?)


(...apparently at some point I either forgot to change the phase or I changed it twice at once somehow :s I'll sort it out when the next day starts I guess)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 16, 2010)

*Re: Final Fantasy Mafia [NIGHT SIX]*

In the morning, for the first time since the day this all started, bodies are found. One is the horribly charred remains of Leafstorm. The body of Superbird is slumped over it, the blade of a katana rammed through his heart, and on closer inspection his effeminate hairdo reveals him to be the final Villain! As the obligatory victory theme begins playing in the background, the heroes rejoice their victory.

t;dr heroes win yay :D List of roles/night actions coming up almost immediately.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 16, 2010)

*ROLES*​Garland: Blaziking
Kefka: moon-panther
Kuja: Superbird
Exdeath: [O]

Black Mage: sreservoir
Ninja: Mawile
White Mage: Skylark
Necromancer: Saith
Scholar: Vixie
Time Mage: Leafstorm
Blue Mage: Espeon
Berserker: Flora

*NIGHT ACTIONS​*Night 1
- Vixie inspects sreservoir
- Mawile targets sreservoir
- sreservoir casts Toad on Superbird
- Espeon chooses Roulette as his power and casts it; hits himself
- Mafia decides to kill sreservoir
- Skylark heals moon-panther

Night 2
- Vixie inspects Leafstorm
- Mawile targets Vixie
- Skylark heals Vixie
- Mafia decides to kill Vixie

Night 3
- Vixie inspects moon-panther
- Mawile targets Vixie
- Skylark heals Vixie
- Villains decide to kill Vixie

Night 4
- Mawile targets Vixie
- Vixie inspects Blaziking
- Skylark heals Vixie
- Mafia decides to kill Vixie

Night 5
- Leafstorm casts Haste
- Vixie inspects Superbird [ignored due to Haste]
- Mafia decides to kill Flora [ignored due to Haste]
- Skylark heals Vixie [ignored due to Haste]

Night 6
- Skylark heals Vixie
- Mafia decides to kill Leafstorm
- Mawile targets Superbird
- Vixie inspects Superbird [but I didn't respond because the game was over anyway]


----------



## Whirlpool (Nov 17, 2010)

What. You made me waste a perfectly good Haste for nothing. :P 

Good game, everybody, though.


----------

